# Looking For Bachelor's in Baking/Pastry



## grape_garden (Apr 2, 2008)

Please allow me to apologize in advance, as I possess very little knowledge as to the world of culinary institutes and finding them. And for the fact that I have, quite simply, a crapload of questions that I need to ask.

First off: I'm looking for a Bachelor's degree in Baking/Pastry, but it appears that not many schools go beyond an Associate's in that field, save for the Culinary Institue of America, which, thus far, has been the only one I've found that offers a Bachelor's in that pastry arts. 

Additionally, would anyone happen to have a rough estimate as to CIA's acceptance rate?

We'll start with those ones, and work from there.

Thank you all very much for you help.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

At the CIA classes start every 3 weeks. According to the admissions office, they take in 18-19 students per class on average into the baking and pastry program. These are people starting as freshman and going through to the bachelors degree.

Another option is having the AOS degree and the returning to CIA to complete the bachelors degree. I did not ask about the numbers entering via this route.

I believe that you will have to do two externships during the bachelors programs but you would need to verify that with CIA or someone more familiar with the program than I am.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I am a student about to go on externship at the CIA, which you only do after your freshman year then after you are done with your second year which normaly would be your aos year, you get 6 weeks off to do what you wish then come back to complete your last year being your bachelors year. 

For culinary arts and baking and pastry. 

Any more questions please feel free to PM me. 

I hope i sheaded some light.


----------



## grape_garden (Apr 2, 2008)

So wait, does that mean it's only a three-year program?


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

As shown in this link Be a pasty chef? Get your degree in baking and pastry arts-The Culinary Institute of America

it is a 38 month program for the bachelors degree.


----------



## grape_garden (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey, thanks! I think that just about covers everything.


----------

